# 06.19.2009 Best night in my young gigging career.



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Hit the water with Billy around 8:20, ran to the first spot and waited for the sun to go down. When the lights came on my mind went to racing. Water was not looking good. Maybe 1 foot visibility. After looking for 20 minutes, I made the call to find some clearer water. Ran a couple miles to a spot I had picked out on google earth. Water was ripping in, and it was a little clearer. We put a couple fish in the boat real quick and then another near the end of the drift. After working this spot we drifted by a oyster bar and found 2 sitting on the bar. Decided to work the same stretch again and this time it produced 6 more. 

Ran around the corner to another spot like this one and only picked up 1.







Tide was beginning to reach high and we had 12 or so fish in the box. Decided to check out the spot that had already produced 11 of our fish and darn if we didn't find 3 more in the deep murky water. 

Decided to head east and see if we could find any clearer or shallower water as these spots were being covered up by the tide. Ran into Omegafoo at the lighthouse and he said the water wasn't much clearer that way. Content with 15 fish in the boat, I let Billy make the call and he said, "Don't know til we try it". Headed to the first spot and nothing, but the water was much clearer than where we had been. We had visibility to 4 feet. 2nd spot we hit produced 3 flounder. 3rd spot we hit provided us with a couple big sheephead that I believe are boat records, 4 pounds 4 ounces and 4 pounds 5 ounces. Billy stuck the 8' gig into one of them and there was only about 3' of handle out of the water. Gigged that fish in 5 foot of water. This little spot had a creek that was plumb full of spot-tailed mullet(redfish), but no flounder. 

Last spot of the night was the best. We finished out limit out with another record for the boat. Billy almost let him get by us but looked into the shallows and stated "There's one......and he's a big one too". Sure enough, he had some shoulders on him.








He went 4 pounds 12 ounces, another boat record. 

Left several fish laying the sand for next time and finishedwith my first 2 man limit. Headed to the hill at 3:30am with 2 limits of flounder, 4 sheephead and 6 mullet, 3 of which volunteered for the ride home after jumping into the boat.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Good report. Sounds like a great night, you searched a few new spots and found some fish. Can't see the pics at work, I'll have to wait till I get home. Thanks for posting.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch!!!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

awesome, just awesome. hopefully my stretch of water is clearing up to go get some.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Great report.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Great report and may you have many more like this!


----------

